# Federhärte M3



## Christian Sch. (29. November 2007)

Hallo Intenser,

ich bin nun auch glücklicher Besitzer eines M3 und
möchte mir in den Rock Shox Swinger X6 eine Titanfeder
rein machen....aber welcher Härte ???

Der Vorbesitzer ist sehr leicht gewesen und hatte eine 300 x 3
Feder drin, doch ich wiege jetzt 82 Kg will aber bis zur nächsten
Saison bei ca. 72-74 Kg wieder sein.

Ich hatte bei meinem alten Demo 9 eine 450er Feder drin die
perfekt war doch passt die Härte dann auch für ein M3 ???
Mit dem Bike will ich übrigens Downhillrennen fahren und nicht zum
"Todesdropper" werden...

Für jeden Tipp von euch bin ich euch sehr dankbar.

Beste Grüße an alle Intensesüchtigen

Christian


----------



## abiot (29. November 2007)

erstmal gratuliere zum m3!

infos zur federhärte findest du hier: http://www.intensecycles.com/web/faqs.html 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Sch. (29. November 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Mail,

doch ich kann dort nichts finden...nur das der
Sag 30-33 % betragen soll, nur das hilft mir nicht
weiter.

Oder habe ich was überlesen ?


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (29. November 2007)

Ich fahr ne 350 mit 77 kg ab 80 kg wird als ne 400 gefahren weiss aber nit ob das anders is mit der titanfeder .Da musst du dich noch mal schlau machen


----------



## Christian Sch. (29. November 2007)

Hallo,

und ist es sehr weich ? Wieviel Sag hast du mit
der 350er ?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (29. November 2007)

Ja ist sehr weich aber den Dhx kann man schon sehr gut einstellen ,sag habe ich ca 30- 33% .


----------



## DH_RYDA (29. November 2007)

ich fahr mein M3 mit einem DHX und einer 450er feder, wobei die für mich schon relativ weich ist. (86 kilo nackisch). den Swinger 6-way kann man im vergleich zum dhx um eine federhärte weicher fahren, weil der stärker gedämpft ist...

würde eine 350 bis 400 er feder nehmen


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. November 2007)

hab auch ne 450er mit 84 kg und finde es recht weich...würde wenn ich das gewusst hätte ne 500er nehmen aber da titan schmerzt mich der wechsel zu sehr


----------



## abiot (29. November 2007)

Christian Sch. schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Mail,
> 
> doch ich kann dort nichts finden...nur das der
> Sag 30-33 % betragen soll, nur das hilft mir nicht
> ...



ja hast was übersehn, wenn du dir ganz rechts (in der mitte) das manual runter lädst, da steht das ganze drinn. sind halt so grund werte die aber wie ich glaube einen guten anhaltspunkt liefern....je nach dem wie man den dämpfer dann abstimmt...
grüße


----------



## Christian Sch. (30. November 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank erstmal für eure Tipps.

Ich glaube, dass ich irgendwie eine Testfeder auftreiben muss,
sonst wird das nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes...

Weitere Tipps sind aber immer erwünscht.

Also, bis denne

Christian


----------



## Downhoehl (30. November 2007)

Hi,

bei mir ist es bei nackigen 74kg ne 400er Feder. Ist mir aber fast zu weich ....

Hol dir doch erstmal Stahlfedern zum testen und wenn du dann genau weist, welche Feder du brauchst , holst dir die passende in Titan  (so mach das zumindest ich ).

Grüße

Downhoehl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Sch. (30. November 2007)

Hallo,

was meinst du mit "fast" zu weich... für Drops usw oder
auch zum Downhillen ?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Downhoehl (30. November 2007)

Christian Sch. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was meinst du mit "fast" zu weich... für Drops usw oder
> auch zum Downhillen ?
> ...



Hi,

bei Drops ist alles kein Thema (wobei ich jetzt auch nicht der Dropper bin   ;-) , aber bei schnellen Sprüngen schlägt der Dämpfer gerne mal durch. Wobei das auch bei mir am Dämpfer liegen kann. Muss da mal noch verschiedenes am Dämpfer testen.

Grüße Downhoehl


----------



## Christian Sch. (30. November 2007)

Meint ihr es bringt was, bei Dämpfer-Tunern
mal anzufragen ?

Kennt ihr da gute Firmen ...am besten im österreichischen Raum ?


----------



## abiot (30. November 2007)

im österreichischen raum soll motopitkan extrem fein sein!
schau auf downhill-board.com nach da gibts an eigenen thread dazu!
grüße


----------



## DH_RYDA (30. November 2007)

gibt nur MotoPitkan und die machen ihre sache sehr gut....
meine Manitou Travis tunen machen und geht traumhaft gut....eine getunter Swinger 6-Way folgt (wenn ich meinen DHX hoffentlich los bin)


----------



## bachmayeah (30. November 2007)

wer ne feder sucht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (1. Dezember 2007)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wer ne feder sucht ...




sorry für off-topic:
@bachamayeah:  du fährst doch ne Titanfeder am M3, was ist den das für eine : RCS,Nukeproof,Mojo? und was hast du den an Gewicht ca. eingespart?


----------



## fx:flow (1. Dezember 2007)

er fährt rcs.


----------



## Downhoehl (3. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> er fährt rcs.



Wobei dann immer noch die Frage nach der Gewichtsersparnis bleibt....


----------



## fx:flow (3. Dezember 2007)

vergleichsweise gering bei niedrigen lbs-werten.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Dezember 2007)

Auf der Webseite von Tim Flooks (TFTuned) gibt es einen Spring Calculator, mit dem kann man nach ein paar Eingaben (leider in Zoll) eine Federrate für sein eigenes Gewicht errechnen. So Ganz sollte man dem aber nicht vertrauen, aber einen groben Anhaltspunkt gibt es einem schonmal.


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Dezember 2007)

fx:flow schrieb:


> vergleichsweise gering bei niedrigen lbs-werten.



korräääkt...iss ne renton.
keine ahnung wieviel gramm es sind.. beim 222er dämpfer im v10 waren es 80 gramm  

aber schäää sah´s dennoch aus.. und die im m3 hat mich sozusagen nichts gekostet. ansonsten würd mir sowas nciht mehr ans radel kommen.. dann doch evtl n gepimpter air / evolver.


----------



## fl1p (15. März 2008)

*ausgrab*

Ich baue mir gerade ein m3 auf und versuche herauszufinden, welche Federhärte ich brauche.

Ich wiege knapp unter 70kg(tendenz langsam steigend, Fahrfertig wohl so 72kg) und nach den Aussagen hier im Forum bräuchte ich wohl eine 350er Feder.
Im Intense Manual werden für Fahrer zwischen 63 und 81kg allerdings 400er Federn empfohlen.
Laut Linkage Software bräuchte ich eine 400er Feder.
Und verschiedene Rechner im Netz spucken auch entweder 350 oder 400 aus.

Ich bin verwirrt. 
Als Dämpfer kommt übrigens ein Roco zum Einsatz.


----------



## bachmayeah (16. März 2008)

400 er würd ich empfehlen.. aber des weiße ja schon


----------



## fx:flow (16. März 2008)

ich würde mich für 350 aussprechen. bin im selben gewichtsbereich. aber hier bist du genau an der schwelle zwischen 400 und 350. es bleibt also vollkommen dir überlassen. 

wenn dein gewicht weiter steigt, dürfte der kauf der 400er aber klar sein.


----------



## bachmayeah (16. März 2008)

und da hätte ich was ganz feines im angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (16. März 2008)

Ich fahr ne 450 mit nem DHX bei 75kg mit Ausrüstung. Is aber echt sehr weich. Hab leider noch nicht wirklich ne dicke Testfahrt machen können, doch spricht schon sehr sensibel an. Is allerdings der Push getunte. Bin mal gespannt auf die erste Testfahrt.


----------



## bachmayeah (16. März 2008)

Da fällt mir auch ein, dass natürlich auch wichtig ist, was man vorher gefahren ist, um zu sagen, dass etwas weich sei. 
Wenn ich die ganze Zeit ein Hardtail gefahren bin, so ist auch ein M3 mit 750er Feder recht weich.
Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen dass bei nem Gewicht von 75 kg ne 450er Feder wirklich WEICH ist.
Ansprechverhalten ist topp weils eben ein gepushter ist, das hat mMn auch recht wenig mit der Feder zu tun.
Aber auch hier ist´s natürlich wieder Geschmackssache.


----------



## fl1p (16. März 2008)

Mir geht es überhaupt nicht darum, dass es sich weich anfühlt. Das tut es so oder so. Es geht viel mehr um die 33-35% Negativfederweg, die laut Intense nötig sind, damit vpp anständig funktioniert.



fx:flow schrieb:


> wenn dein gewicht weiter steigt, dürfte der kauf der 400er aber klar sein.


Was hat dir Bachman für die Aussage gezahlt?


----------



## DH_RYDA (16. März 2008)

ich würde sagen, dass es stark Dämpfer abhänging ist. 

bin bis jetzt eine 450er Feder in meinem DHX gefahren, die war viel zu weich (84 kilo nackisch). jetzt fahr ich einen Revox mit der selben feder, dass passst genau. das wichtiges ist immer, dass mal der Sag passt, wobei man mit wenig luft im piggyback und offenen dämpfung beginnen soll...

also fährst einen DHX dann 400er, bei einem Swinger oder Revox kannst auch eine 350er fahren....


----------



## fl1p (16. März 2008)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> ich würde sagen, dass es stark Dämpfer abhänging ist. ...
> 
> ... also fährst einen DHX dann 400er, bei einem Swinger oder Revox kannst auch eine 350er fahren....



Ich habe einen Roco.


----------



## DH_RYDA (16. März 2008)

dann 400er. der roco ist ähnlich wie der dhx, recht wenig gedämpft...


----------



## bachmayeah (16. März 2008)

da war keine kohle im spiel fl!p..


----------



## mc schrecka (17. März 2008)

da hast allerdings recht bachmayeah, bin vorher nen Roco im Banshee Scream gefahren und hatte den recht hart abgestimmt. Hoffe halt das der DHX im M3 net durschlägt. Is halt scheiss wetter zur Zeit so komm ich leider net wirklich zum Fahren.


----------



## DH_RYDA (17. März 2008)

kannst beim DHX ja die Luftkammer ganz reindrehen und genügend druck hineintun, dann schlägt nix durch. wenn aber die feder trotzdem zu weich ist, sackt dir hald der dämpfer im mittleren bereich sehr durch (z.B. surfen).

also lieber eine härtere feder nehmen und weniger Luftkammerdruck bzw. mehr volumen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. September 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein Intense m3 manuel herbekomme ? am besten für  2007 , bei intense auf der hp konnte ich nix finden


----------



## Klappenkarl (25. September 2012)

Ich glaube da wirst du kein Glück haben. Was möchtest du den genau wissen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. September 2012)

alles zu dem rahmen einfach , bekomme ihn in 4 wochen und möchte wissen was ich mir geholt habe , zumal da ne liste drin sein soll welche federhärte bei welchem gewicht man braucht


----------

